# Wilcom Embroidery Studio e2 extra background products



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

Where can I get more backgrounds product images for Wilcom Embroidery Studio e2?


----------



## kristimck (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Kelly, 

What kind of products are you looking for? We can look at adding more in future releases of the software, or even as an add-on.


----------



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not sure. I did some training with Trevorand he had a lot more than what came with ES e2. I didn't know if anyone had some way of adding more.


----------



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, I forgot about this post! 

What I'm looking for is more background images. They are in the directory C:\Program Files\Wilcom\EmbroideryStudio_e2.0\Products

I've tried adding png files but they dont work right.


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 15, 2013)

I made some shorthand notes during a Wilcom seminar. Hopefully I can still interpret them.

Open your image in Corel then save it as a .png file. Select Custom from the drop down menu. YOU MUST HAVE THE *TRANSPARENCY BOX *TICKED.

Save it somewhere where you can find it again. Go there and Copy it. Open Wilcom through your program files. Products>Item category then hit Paste. Viola. (maybe)


----------

